# Exede internet dish alignment



## Grippy (Oct 19, 2008)

Boy, I'll tell ya finding good info on that is tough. I had my house shingled and the dish had to come down. The roofers put it back up and it works. I want to check alignment my self before I spend money to get viastat to do it. I think I am on Viastat 1. I have looked at many places but none are really complete. Also, can alignment be checked by viastat from their end. I think they might have a few parameters they could check but alignment? I don't think so. They told me they could but I have real trouble believing phone or chat support. Any help, any help at all would be swell. Thanks


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Do you know for certain that the dish isn't already optimally aimed?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

unexperienced user cannot serve an install of two way communication dish
period!
call techs


----------



## Grippy (Oct 19, 2008)

harsh said:


> Do you know for certain that the dish isn't already optimally aimed?


No I do not know for certain


----------



## Grippy (Oct 19, 2008)

P Smith said:


> unexperienced user cannot serve an install of two way communication dish
> period!
> call techs


The thing is I did call for service and they would not send it out. Amazing yet true.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

those technicians carry specialized certification, the job could be done by them only


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Haven't worked on exceed in a long time but it was an app you had to have and the dish is put into pointing mode through the app and you tune it while looking at the app signal meter.


----------



## Grippy (Oct 19, 2008)

west99999 said:


> Haven't worked on exceed in a long time but it was an app you had to have and the dish is put into pointing mode through the app and you tune it while looking at the app signal meter.


Yes, I did read parts of the technician's guide and it was detailed. Thanks


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

There's probably some issues related to the fact that the Exede dish is also a _transmit_ antenna. That said, I'm pretty sure there are RV users who do this with some regularity.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

harsh said:


> There's probably some issues related to the fact that the Exede dish is also a _transmit_ antenna. That said, I'm pretty sure there are RV users who do this with some regularity.


You just need to stay behind the ODU reflector while working around it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

west99999 said:


> You just need to stay behind the ODU reflector while working around it.


In the grand scheme, there are lots of targets that don't need rando signals pointed at them in the Clarke belt.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

... or live objects ! like humans and animals, birds


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> ... or live objects ! like humans and animals, birds


Your statement is alarmist and generally unhelpful.

The signal isn't that strong that it would "burn" something passing by. Even when properly aimed, it is still operating at full power so that's not the issue.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

not at all ! 
as been involved in RF testing of smartphones where power is 100 times is less then TX of the dish, I wouldn't be an ostrich 
we are talking about WATTS in Ku band at the dish and nearby !!!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> as been involved in RF testing of smartphones where power is 100 times is less then TX of the dish, I wouldn't be an ostrich
> we are talking about WATTS in Ku band at the dish and nearby !!!


A watt or two aren't going to have an significant impact over the course of a few seconds or a fly-by through the signal (unless you have a pacemaker).

If you stand in front of your dish while you aim it, natural selection needs to be allowed to do its work.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

most likely 5 watts or sizzling 10W is here


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> most likely 5 watts or sizzling 10W is here


According to a Q&A on the Health Physics Society webpage, the maximum power output is 1-3W with a 1-30% duty cycle.

Now you know better.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

well, thanks for indirect data... actually, I would prefer to see real tech info of the transmitter; I wouldn't be surprised to see a different range as 5-10 W


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> well, thanks for indirect data... actually, I would prefer to see real tech info of the transmitter; I wouldn't be surprised to see a different range as 5-10 W


I'm not going to do your homework for you. For now, we'll just have to assume that you gave bad advice.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

harsh said:


> you gave bad advice.


what advice ?!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> what advice ?!


The advice of how much transmission power is in play.

Advice: a communication, especially from a distance, containing information


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

we still guessing ...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> we still guessing ...


You're guessing. I provided numbers and a resource.

Radio people are far too fond of using units that don't correspond easily to units that most of us understand.

Viasat documents their ODU power output in dBWi.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

great!


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

Grippy said:


> The thing is I did call for service and they would not send it out. Amazing yet true.


file an FCC complaint against em that will wake em up


----------

